

Off the Rip – Future proof soundclound ripping CLI with ID3 tagging - jakiestfu
https://github.com/jakiestfu/off-the-rip

======
jakeogh
[https://github.com/rg3/youtube-dl/](https://github.com/rg3/youtube-dl/)
supports SC too.

------
jeremysmyth
"This tool is in no way shape or form to be used for downloading copywritten
music, it is design and built as a proof-of-concept."

I'm not sure how to respond to that.

~~~
J_Darnley
Easy: start by pointing out the strange word "copywritten", then suggest that
he means "copyright", finally laugh at the whole thing and engage in "piracy".

